# packages for tapers



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

Betterbee has some very nice taper boxes in several different lengths.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I use the Betterbee boxes as well. They have a plain brown box that holds 5 and is ok, but we had much more success with the white gift boxes that hold 2 tapers with the clear covers. They also have little yellow beeswax info cards that are great finishing touches.


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

I also use the white boxes. Very nice. I have done Advent tapers and used the brown boxes since they hold 4 candles but I have to cut them down to fit the length of my candles.


----------

